# Fenton Glass



## debodun (Aug 21, 2022)

My mom collected vintage glassware. Fenton was a well-known manufacturer of art glass. This is what I still have:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/fenton-cactus-compote-jpg.68997/


----------



## Blessed (Aug 21, 2022)

debodun said:


> My mom collected vintage glassware. Fenton was a well-known manufacturer of art glass. This is what I still have:
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/media/fenton-cactus-compote-jpg.68997/


Very pretty!!


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2022)

Oops, I put the wrong link. Try this:

https://www.seniorforums.com/media/albums/fenton-glass-items.652/


----------



## Remy (Aug 21, 2022)

Very nice. I have a blue fenton milk glass vase and a couple of cranberry. And a clear cat. The blue vase still has the paper sticker and the cat is marked.


----------

